# Difference between Core i3 -2120 and 3220?



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 14, 2012)

So is there any other difference aside from Ivy Bridge and Sandy Bridge? I've seen their specs and they're identically the same.

So is getting the new 3220 better than getting the old 2120?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

stock for stock the 3220 is better.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 14, 2012)

but is it worth the $10 difference? the other difference i've seen is that Ivy i3 can use 1600Mhz/1333Mhz while Sandy i3 can only use 1333Mhz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2012)

yes it is worth the difference. IB is clock for clock faster than SB by about 5-10% in some fields


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes its worth the difference, lower power consumption and also higher performance. The difference between the two is much more obvious in non K chips.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes its worth it. Ivy Bridge has many nice feature under the hood. Like 3-D transistors etc. It also uses less Watts rated for 55w and its 22nm while i3 2120 is 32nm.

EDIT: If your going to buy from Newegg they have a $10 promo code for the i3 3220  :  EMCNAJF78


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm, might consider on getting this over a 2120. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## hat (Sep 15, 2012)

Better speed, lower power consumption, and better graphics chip I believe.


----------

